# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Κύκλωμα για χρονικό delay off

## giorgos77

Χαίρετε συνάδελφοι! Ενδιαφέρομαι για την κατασκευή ενός χρονικού delay off σαν αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνται στον κλασικό αυτοματισμό: δηλαδή να διαθέτει δύο ακροδέκτες Α1-Α2 και μια μεταγωγική επαφή 15-16/18 (15-16 κανονικά κλειστή, 15-18 κανονικά ανοιχτή). Όταν στους ακροδέκτες Α1-Α2 εφαρμοστεί τάση 230V AC τότε η επαφή έρχεται αμέσως στη θέση 15-18. Όταν διακοπεί η τροφοδοσία των Α1-Α2 τότε η επαφή παραμένει στη θέση 15-18 και επανέρχεται στη θέση ηρεμίας 15-16 μετά από χρόνο Τ που έχουμε ρυθμίσει εμείς. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα η ακρίβεια του κυκλώματος στην μέτρηση του χρόνου. Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα για ένα ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα που να εκτελεί την παραπάνω λειτουργία; Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## vasilllis

δεν ξερω αν ετσι οπως το λες μπορει να γινει.
στα βιομηχανικα παντως εχουν μια εισοδο Y1  οπου οταν χαθει απο εκει η ταση (ανω Α1-2 παραμενει ) αρχιζει η αντιστροφη.χωρις καθολου ταση μονο χρονικα αερος ξερω.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Δες λίγο εδώ φίλε μου αν σου κάνει κάποιο από αυτά.
Από ότι κατάλαβα θες το δεύτερο αλλά αντί για μπουτόν ένα ρελεδάκι και μια επαφή του θα αντικαταστήσει το μπουτόν

LM555Delays1.GIF
Αν σου κάνει θα χρειαστείς ένα τροφοδτικό στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος  ένα ρελεδάκι στην έξοδό του και ένα ρελεδάκι που αντικαθιστά το μπουτόν

----------


## MAIKLKF

θέλεις κάτι έτυμο η κύκλωμα?

----------


## giorgos77

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά. ΜAIKLKF ενδιαφέρομαι για κύκλωμα. Δημήτρηςκα πολύ φοβάμαι πως τα κυκλώματα που προτείνεις δεν είναι αυτό που ψάχνω (θέλω το κύκλωμα να έχει τροφοδοσία μόνο 230V AC ---> DC με κατάλληλη ανόρθωση και μόλις παύει αυτή η τροφοδοσία να ξεκινάει κάτι να μετράει, μάλλον με την βοήθεια κάποιου πυκνωτή)

----------


## vasilllis

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά. ΜAIKLKF ενδιαφέρομαι για κύκλωμα. Δημήτρηςκα πολύ φοβάμαι πως τα κυκλώματα που προτείνεις δεν είναι αυτό που ψάχνω (θέλω το κύκλωμα να έχει τροφοδοσία μόνο 230V AC ---> DC με κατάλληλη ανόρθωση και μόλις παύει αυτή η τροφοδοσία να ξεκινάει κάτι να μετράει, μάλλον με την βοήθεια κάποιου πυκνωτή)



Γιωργο αυτο προσπαθησα να σου πω.Για την χρηση που θες το χρονικο πρεπει να εχει τροφοδοσια για λειτουργια.Τωρα δεν ξερω ποσο χρονο θες και αν μπορεσεις να το κανεις με πυκνωτη .

----------


## giorgos77

> Γιωργο αυτο προσπαθησα να σου πω.Για την χρηση που θες το χρονικο πρεπει να εχει τροφοδοσια για λειτουργια.Τωρα δεν ξερω ποσο χρονο θες και αν μπορεσεις να το κανεις με πυκνωτη .




Σωστός Βασίλη. Σε αυτό ψάχνω να βρω λύση: πως θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα μέτρησης όταν διακοπεί εντελώς η τροφοδοσία του (ίσως να μην γίνεται αλλά απ' ό,τι ξέρω στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν delay off χρονικά όπως αυτά που περιέγραψα στην αρχή). Χρόνο θέλω κάποια sec. Δεν το θέλω για κάποια δουλειά, απλά με ενδιαφέρει να δω πως γίνεται και αν είναι κάτι απλό να το κατασκευάσω για ένα σχολικό εργαστήριο.

----------


## George_b

Καλησπέρα, να πω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη... με ενα MCU το κάνεις και τελείωσε εδω το θέμα.. :Confused1:

----------


## plouf

οι λύσεις 555/mcu νομίζω οτι απλά μειώνουν την αυτονομία απο κάτι τέτοιο και επίσης αυξανουν, περιττά, την πολυπλοκότητα

αν το θες για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα (1-2-5..) μπορεις πολύ απλά να τροφοδοτησεις έαν ρελέ δύο καταστάσεων παραλληλισμένο με ένα μεγάλο πυκνωτή.
τα reed relay προτιμώνται λόγω της μικρότερης κατανάλωσης (περιπου μισή) έκανα μια δοκιμη με το HE721C1200 kai 2200uF και κράταέι περίπου 3 δευτερόλεπτα με δύο παραλληλισμένους πυκνωτές θα κρατάει 5-6 κτλ...

σημείωση η "εισοδος 230Volt"  ηταν τροφοδοτικό 230AC->12DC

----------

giorgos77 (12-08-12)

----------


## MAIKLKF

Δημήτρη πάρε ένα ρελέ 220vac όπλισε των και στην ανοιχτή επαφή σύνδεση ένα απλό χρονόμετρο  η χρονοδιακόπτη Με το θα κάνει την διακοπή θα κλήση η ανοιχτή επαφή και ενώσει την εντολή εκκίνηση. πιστεύω να είμαι μέσα στο πνεύμα

----------


## plouf

εγω κατάλαβα οτι αυτο που ζήτησε ο γιώργος ειναι με το που διακόπτεται η τροφοδοσία το κύκλωμα να ΜΗΝ εχει τροφοδοσία απο αλλού, παρόλα αυτά να λειτουργει η αντίστροφη μέτρηση !
ως εκ τούτου αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι δεν θα λειτουργήσει.

πρέπει το κύκλωνμα λέχει με κάποιο τρόπο ρεύμα αυτόνομα, πχ με πυκνωτές όπως προανέφερα !

----------

giorgos77 (12-08-12), 

vasilllis (12-08-12)

----------


## giorgos77

> εγω κατάλαβα οτι αυτο που ζήτησε ο γιώργος ειναι με το που διακόπτεται η τροφοδοσία το κύκλωμα να ΜΗΝ εχει τροφοδοσία απο αλλού, παρόλα αυτά να λειτουργει η αντίστροφη μέτρηση !
> ως εκ τούτου αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι δεν θα λειτουργήσει.
> 
> πρέπει το κύκλωνμα λέχει με κάποιο τρόπο ρεύμα αυτόνομα, πχ με πυκνωτές όπως προανέφερα !



Ακριβώς αυτό που γράφεις! Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό που προτείνεις από Σεπτέμβριο γιατί τώρα δεν έχω πρόχειρα τα υλικά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------

